# Arena dei Draghi più temibili



## BattleJanson

*Arena dei Draghi più temibili
*
Ciao,
spero questa volta di postare la domanda in modo corretto.

Si tratta del nome di una competizione, in italiano suona male e non mi piace, così ho pensato
di provare in ingelse.

Il mio tentativo di traduzione è l seguente:

The top brass dragons Arena.

Grazie per ogni eventuale suggerimento.
Ciao


----------



## tsoapm

Hi,

'Top-brass' is pretty peculiar for 'temibile'. 'Terrifying' might do you.


----------



## BattleJanson

Mark Dobson said:


> Hi,
> 
> 'Top-brass' is pretty peculiar for 'temibile'. 'Terrifying' might do you.



Si, grazie!
In effetti,però forse è sbagliata proprio la parola "temibile";
Quello che io vorrei intendere è "coloro che hanno il ranking più elevato", avevo pensato anche a "top ranking " al posto di "top brass"
ma "top ranking" non mi piace.

Grazei ancora ;=)


----------



## alicip

Provo: "Arena of the dreadful Dragons."


----------



## lady_bug

BattleJanson said:


> Si, grazie!
> In effetti,però forse è sbagliata proprio la parola "temibile";
> Quello che io vorrei intendere è "coloro che hanno il ranking più elevato", avevo pensato anche a "top ranking " al posto di "top brass"
> ma "top ranking" non mi piace.
> 
> Grazei ancora ;=)




Cosa intendi per "coloro che hanno il ranking più elevato"?


----------



## BattleJanson

alicip said:


> Provo: "Arena of the dreadful Dragons."



E' carina, però temo cmq *comunque* di perdere il riferimento al ranking vero?
Posso scriverlo così: "The dreadful Dragons Arena"?



lady_bug said:


> Cosa intendi per "coloro che hanno il ranking più elevato"?



Si, in questa competizione ogni player ha già un suo punteggio (esiste una classifica).
Quindi il mio riferimento è ai più forti e temibili giocatori della classifica.

Spero di essere stato un po' più chiaro
grazie!



> *NO chatspeak*


----------



## °Adhara°

alicip said:


> Provo: "Arena of the dreadful Dragons."





BattleJanson said:


> E' carina, però temo cmq di perdere il riferimento al ranking vero?
> Posso scriverlo così: "The dreadful Dragons Arena"?



Personalmente trovo che l'ordine delle parole nella frase di Alicip abbia un non so che di più epico rispetto all'altro.


----------



## alicip

Beh, per me temibile = dreadful; fearful: un avversario temibile, an opponent to be feared.


----------



## BattleJanson

°Adhara° said:


> Personalmente trovo che l'ordine delle parole nella frase di Alicip abbia un non so che di più epico rispetto all'altro.



Ok terrò presente :=)
La mia versione mi sembrava più immediata... ma ho dubbi sulla correttezza.

grazie!



alicip said:


> Beh, per me temibile = dreadful; fearful: un avversario temibile, an opponent to be feared.



Dreadful mi piace, grazie del suggerimento.

Unica cosa con "temibile" in realtà volevo intendere di "elevato ranking", forse proprio la parola "temibile" non è precisa.
Ci penso su... grazie ancora.



> *Usa il tasto MODIFICA invece di postare due volte di fila*


----------



## Amergin

BattleJanson said:


> *Arena dei Draghi più temibili
> *
> Ciao,
> spero questa volta di postare la domanda in modo corretto.
> 
> Si tratta del nome di una competizione, in italiano suona male e non mi piace, così ho pensato
> di provare in ingelse.
> 
> Il mio tentativo di traduzione è l seguente:
> 
> The top brass dragons Arena.
> 
> Grazie per ogni eventuale suggerimento.
> Ciao



ciao, scusa...per capire, in che àmbito sei ? sembra si tratti di un rolegame o una competizione legata a giochi fantasy e simili. E' così ? Magari salta fuori qualcosa di più adatto  come - non so - "Mighty dragons clash arena" (ammesso che sia corretto...)


----------



## tsoapm

BattleJanson said:


> il mio riferimento è ai più forti e temibili giocatori della classifica





alicip said:


> "Arena of the dreadful Dragons."


Perhaps it’s my BE, but I wouldn’t advise using “dreadful”; it _can_ mean _temibile _in the same sense as 'terrifying', but I think first of a different, almost contradictory sense, the most unambiguous translation of which I think is 'pessimo'. From the OED:





> *dreadful*
> 
> Causing or involving great suffering, fear, or unhappiness; extremely bad or serious: _there’s been a dreadful accident_
> Extremely disagreeable: _the weather was dreadful_


To me, dreadful dragons would most likely be at the bottom of the ranking…

*Edit:* _Pessimo_ as in (Treccani):





> *2.* Con riferimento a inadeguate qualità o disposizioni a svolgere una data funzione o ad adempiere un dato incarico
> *3.* … ciò che, per una qualsiasi ragione, non soddisfa affatto


----------



## °Adhara°

Amergin said:


> ciao, scusa...per capire, in che àmbito sei ? sembra si tratti di un rolegame o una competizione legata a giochi fantasy e simili. E' così ? Magari salta fuori qualcosa di più adatto  come - non so - "Mighty dragons clash arena" (ammesso che sia corretto...)



Se posso fare un commento legato al discorso ranking, in un contesto di giochi di ruolo fantasy io preferirei un nome che sia evocativo ed epico, che renda l'idea del fantasy più che lo scopo dell'arena. Mi spiego meglio: probabilmente nel momento stesso in cui si sceglie l'arena ci sarà scritto che è riservata a giocatori con un determinato ranking, per questo motivo sceglierei un nome d'effetto, che faccia riferimento alla pericolosità dei giocatori (come il suggerimento di Alicip o quello di Amergin) piuttosto che al ranking stesso. Il mio suggerimento è: vai con l'epicità.


----------



## alicip

And my ADH says: dreadful = Inspiring dread or reverence; awe-inspiring 
However, I agree with Mark. 
Maybe: "Arena of the mighty and dreadful Dragons."


----------



## lady_bug

D'accordo con Adhara! 

provo: The Mighty Dragons Arena

The mighty nel senso di potenti..


----------



## BattleJanson

Ho letto tutte le risposte, tutte molto istruttive ed interessanti e mi rendo conto che quello che ho detto non basta per chiarire la situazione.
Il contesto è quello di un torneo di Scacchi, il ranking è quello Elo degli scacchi.
Il richiami ai Draghi c'e' per 2 motivi o anche 3:
Il primo sicuramente legato al mio amore per il fantasy
Il secondo perché nel logo stesso del nostro club scacchistico c'e' un drago (rif. S.Michele)
Il terzo perché la variante principale che vorremmo sviluppare è quella del Dragone della difesa Siciliana.

Quindi gli elementi principali che vorrei nel titolo sono:
Draghi, Ranking, Sfida ed in seconda battuta Epicità.

Grazie veramente di cuore a tutti.


----------



## lady_bug

ci riprovo: The Checkmate Challenge Dragon Arena

Non sono molto sicura del vero significato però...


----------



## BattleJanson

lady_bug said:


> ci riprovo: The Checkmate Challenge Dragon Arena
> 
> Non sono molto sicura del vero significato però...



Chellenge la tengo... forse la posso usare o cmq può andare per altri tornei.
Checkmate però no, perché è una parola di cui abusiamo già (noi scacchisti) meglio evitarla.

Grazie!! ;=)


----------



## °Adhara°

BattleJanson said:


> Ho letto tutte le risposte, tutte molto istruttive ed interessanti e mi rendo conto che quello che ho detto non basta per chiarire la situazione.
> Il contesto è quello di un torneo di Scacchi, il ranking è quello Elo degli scacchi.
> Il richiami ai Draghi c'e' per 2 motivi o anche 3:
> Il primo sicuramente legato al mio amore per il fantasy
> Il secondo perché nel logo stesso del nostro club scacchistico c'e' un drago (rif. S.Michele)
> Il terzo perché la variante principale che vorremmo sviluppare è quella del Dragone della difesa Siciliana.
> 
> Quindi gli elementi principali che vorrei nel titolo sono:
> Draghi, Ranking, Sfida ed in seconda battuta Epicità.
> 
> Grazie veramente di cuore a tutti.



Il potere del contesto  In questo caso rivaluterei le tue proposte iniziali tipo: The top-ranking dragons arena, o comunque qualcosa su questa strada...


----------



## lady_bug

BattleJanson said:


> Ch*a*llenge la tengo... forse la posso usare o cmq può andare per altri tornei.
> Checkmate però no, perché è una parola di cui abusiamo già (noi scacchisti) meglio evitarla.
> 
> Grazie!! ;=)


----------



## BattleJanson

°Adhara° said:


> Il potere del contesto  In questo caso rivaluterei le tue proposte iniziali tipo: The top-ranking dragons arena, o comunque qualcosa su questa strada...



Ok!!


----------



## °Adhara°

Magari aspetta comunque qualche conferma dai madrelingua


----------



## alicip

*The Arena of the Dragon Chess-Maters. *


----------



## london calling

Non capisco perché nessuno abbia suggerito _fearsome_, la traduzione letterale di temibile. Detto ciò, vedo che ladybug suggerisce 'mighty': mi piace (e non mi piacciono né_ top brass_ né_ top-ranking_....). 

_The Arena of the Mighty Dragons_ (lascerei perdere la forma superlativa, 'most mighty/mightiest').


----------



## BattleJanson

Mark Dobson said:


> Hi,
> 
> 'Top-brass' is pretty peculiar for 'temibile'.




Premesso che ormai ho una buona idea della cosa e vi ringrazio per questo, avrei un ultimo piccolo dubbio.

con "pretty peculiar" posso intendere che è inusuale, imprecisa oppure è, comunque, una traduzione sbagliata?

e poi, volendo estendere temibile a "temibile, quotato, titolato", "top brass" può essere accettabile?

Grazie ancora!


----------



## lady_bug

BattleJanson said:


> e poi, volendo estendere temibile a "temibile, quotato, titolato", "top brass" può essere accettabile?



per me TOP BRASS va bene.. E se non ricordo male è sempre usato come plurale...


----------



## tsoapm

BattleJanson said:


> con "pretty peculiar" posso intendere che è inusuale, imprecisa oppure è, comunque, una traduzione sbagliata?


It’s not very widely used. At first I had no idea why you thought it was an appropriate translation for _temibile_; now I understand but think it’s rather forced.


----------



## BattleJanson

Perfetto!
Ringrazio anche per gli ultimi due post di lady_bug e Mark, con i quali credo oramai di poter chiudere la questione .

Ringrazio tutti di nuovo, per la competenza e la pazienza che avete dimostrato nel districare le mie confuse idee.


----------



## london calling

lady_bug said:


> per me TOP BRASS va bene.. E se non ricordo male è sempre usato come plurale...


Sinceramente non sono d'accordo, né che vada bene (_Top Brass_ indica i capi, i direttori, che non sono necessariamente temibili) e né che l'espressione venga usata al plurale (indica più persone, ma spesso prende il verbo al singolare, anche se devo dire che dipende da chi lo dice: c'è chi preferisce il verbo al plurale).


----------



## lady_bug

london calling said:


> Sinceramente non sono d'accordo, né che vada bene (_Top Brass_ indica i capi, i direttori, che non sono necessariamente temibili) e né che l'espressione venga usata al plurale (indica più persone, ma spesso prende il verbo al singolare, anche se devo dire che dipende da chi lo dice: c'è chi preferisce il verbo al plurale).



Top brass era da intendersi come titolato, quotato e non temibile...


----------



## tsoapm

lady_bug said:


> Top brass era da intendersi come titolato





london calling said:


> _Top Brass_ indica i capi, i direttori


And I agree with london that it’s off (cf. my posts #2 and #26).


----------

